# End Loops for Heavy Stuff.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a quick and easy end loop in 7-Strand wire.










Thimble Snell in 400# mono. Not too hard to tie.










End Loop Knot in 300# mono. This one is not easy unless you have an extra pair of hands and Vise Grips.


----------

